# Best/Most Useful KitchenAid Mixer Accessory



## mtnlover14 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am already thinking Christmas  and the holidays...

What is everyone's favorite Kitchen Aid mixer accessory?? I was thinking of getting the pasta roller for my mom for Christmas... but I am not sure what she would get the most use from.  Currently, she doesn't have anything but the basics (but hints constantly at how she wishes she had attachments...)


----------



## JohnL (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the sausage grinder attachment and it works well for small quantities of ground meat.


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 3, 2010)

Personally I like the pasta roller. Have that set. The only attachment we don't use is the angel hair pasta. It's never worked. The other cutters have been well worth the expense. Wouldn't mind having the meat grinder * Hint to my family* 

Munky.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 3, 2010)

My favorite so far is the FGA (Food Grinder Attachment).  Works pretty well.  The meat should be cut into strips and then put in the freezer for 1/2 hour so that it's ice cold for grinding.  This prevents the fat from binding up in the auger. 

We also have the $175 pasta press from Williams Sonoma.  HATE IT...so far.  It may be recipe issues or overworked dough.  The cooked product has a rubbery texture.

.40


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 3, 2010)

What else is there, a blender attachement?  I use my blender a lot.  can't say i grind my own sausage or make my own pasta .. ever ... but I do make smoothies, grind nuts, etc.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 3, 2010)

I use the meat grinder a lot, the sausage stuffer some, the pasta roller a few times a year.  Can't imagine the need for the citrus juicer.  Is there an ice cream freezer or is that part of something else? I get good home made ice cream at the farm across the road from me so??!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 3, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> What else is there, a blender attachement? I use my blender a lot. can't say i grind my own sausage or make my own pasta .. ever ... but I do make smoothies, grind nuts, etc.


 
Actually I think there is an ice cream attachement.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like a juicer attchement.  I'd use that.


----------

